# Size acceptance?



## DELIMAN092262 (Dec 6, 2010)

Will some Hollywood celebrities ever get it?

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-kathy-griffin-fat-jokes-precious/?test=faces

To belittle someone due to their weight seems so wrong.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 6, 2010)

Making fun of fat is the last resort of a talentless hack.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2010)

Comedian makes fun of someone. No, it's not at all nice. Easy shots are just that, when you can do better.

Now, Maggie Griffin and her box of wine......that's fun to watch.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 6, 2010)

it still doesn't change who i really am. besides every group is the brunt of Kathy Griffin's jokes--even thin people. don't take it to heart. its evident the main problem is that she hates herself. glad her jokes bombed. does she know who she is talking to? military guys are generally not afraid of a nice juicy sized woman.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 6, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> it still doesn't change who i really am. besides every group is the brunt of Kathy Griffin's jokes--even thin people. don't take it to heart. its evident the main problem is that she hates herself. glad her jokes bombed. does she know who she is talking to? *military guys are generally not afraid of a nice juicy sized woman*.



Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Qadira (Dec 6, 2010)

It seems to me that hollywood is trying to reflect what "the public" says it wants. The problem is that the times are changing and in a lot of ways have changed. I still think it's silly to think of someone who is a size 12 as a plus size model but then again it was once considered average to wear corsettes so I suppose I'll take my plus's where I can get them. I think in the case below Kathy Griffin was attacking a seemingly easy target. She'd have had better luck with a sure fire attack trying to attack Sarah Palin. It's not just a sign of issues with weight but with what is funny. The only reason Kathy Griffin attacked Bristol at all is because of who her mother happens to be not how well she did or did not perform.

I think Hollywood will get it. The popularist pendulum is swinging back the other way from thin to heavy and it'll keep changing just like everything else. I don't know that hollywood or popular media will ever just encourage to be happy in the skin they're in. If there's nothing wrong with us how do they make any money?


----------



## loveembig (Dec 6, 2010)

Bottom line is that Kathy Griffin is a homely angry old gas bag. Lets face it, the woman is UGLY. She is one of those rare examples of a person who is so unattractive physically that it spills over into her character. And whats worse is she apparently has no problem displaying it. 

Not to be too vile here but personally I think she is about as attractive as a freaking gorgon and has a lot of dare I say balls ragging on anyones appearance in anyway shape or form.


----------



## Qadira (Dec 6, 2010)

Well she was the host of "My life on the D list". I think that says where she knows she stands.


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> it still doesn't change who i really am. besides every group is the brunt of Kathy Griffin's jokes--even thin people. don't take it to heart. its evident the main problem is that she hates herself. glad her jokes bombed. does she know who she is talking to? military guys are generally not afraid of a nice juicy sized woman.





FatAndProud said:


> *Ain't that the truth!!! *



Hahaha! "Ain't that the truth" is exactly what I was thinking as I was reading your posts, Gals!:bow:


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 6, 2010)

This kind of reminds me of the Micheal Richards N-word episode, when you're not funny and you know it you go for shock value. You try to get a "I can't believe she said that !" laugh instead of a "that was really funny" laugh. Its also a case of knowing your audience, what she did was like going into a Synagogue and telling Holocaust jokes or into a Mosque and telling Mohamed jokes.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not taking it to seriously, it's Kathy, whom I love, and sometimes she goes to far, and I don't like everything that comes outa her mouth, but for the most part I highly enjoy watching her beat "famous" people down with words. So, she told a fat joke, she tells all kinds of eating disorder jokes, the Olsen's get a mighty big helping of rib and bone jokes, and didn't she make a Nicole Richey puke remark? I should probably care, and I think somewhere deep down I might.... 

I mean, she's known for getting a rise out of people, and apparently she's still got it.


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (Dec 6, 2010)

Size Acceptance is not just plus sized people. It also covers people that are super skinny like the Olsens. Perhaps she has a problem with her own body and it is reflected in her comedy?


----------



## Mishty (Dec 6, 2010)

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Size Acceptance is not just plus sized people. It also covers people that are super skinny like the Olsens. Perhaps she has a problem with he own body and it is reflected in her comedy?



I think so, she's very open about her weight issues, her horrible diet she stays on, the surgeries she's had(lipo etc), she makes fun of herself, a lot, but I mean she did date The Woz


----------



## Aswani (Dec 7, 2010)

First off, it's Kathy Griffin. Her whole schtick is to slam celebs--and HARD! And if a celeb publicly speaks out against her words, that celeb will quickly have a full half hour devoted to him/her in Griffin's next show. What I find amusing is if there was an actress that was as unattractive as Kathy is, Kathy wouldn't hesitate to berate her for being so ugly. LOL! So yeah, it seems kind of weird she's gotten any noteriety for talking about a celeb's weight. She says MUCH worse things about people on any given day.

And this person's a bit hypocritical:

"Calling Bristol Palin fat is inappropriate and distasteful, even under the guise of humor, body image expert and author of Love Your Body Love Your Life, Sarah Maria, told Pop Tarts. The problem is that people, and particularly young people, easily absorb the ideas, beliefs, and attitudes that are presented to them. [It's a problem] when someone makes critical comments about someone elses body and weight, beliefs such as fat is a horrible thing, I am no good unless I am thin.'"

Here's an "expert" that believes we need to kill the belief that fat is a horrible thing--but she started her statement with these words: "Calling Bristol Palin fat is inappropriate and distasteful". 

OK, so fat shouldn't be considered horrible, but is SHOULD be considered inappropriate and distasteful.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2010)

loveembig said:


> Bottom line is that Kathy Griffin is a homely angry old gas bag. Lets face it, the woman is UGLY. She is one of those rare examples of a person who is so unattractive physically that it spills over into her character. And whats worse is she apparently has no problem displaying it.
> 
> Not to be too vile here but personally I think she is about as attractive as a freaking gorgon and has a lot of dare I say balls ragging on anyones appearance in anyway shape or form.



I know!! Why can't only the young and gawjus people do the ragging!











dude




really?


----------



## Aswani (Dec 7, 2010)

I think you'd be one of the first people to yell hypocracy if a fat person ragged on another fat person for their weight, so why is it wrong to point out the hypocracy of an unattractive person ragging on others about their looks--which Kathy Griffin is clearly doing with Palin.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2010)

Errrrrrr....because ' attractiveness ' is VERY subjective. And, while in that other scenario I might say something like, " kind of weird that fat Person A is commenting about the weight of Person B "... it would not be drenched in an " wow, that fat beast is commenting about another fat beast? " energy. Hey, comment how you want...laugh at what you will ( I know I do )...but just don't pretend that commenting on the physical attractiveness about one person you don't like is not doing the very thing you supposedly dislike.


----------



## Aswani (Dec 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Errrrrrr....because ' attractiveness ' is VERY subjective.




Errrrrrrrrrr....since your entire existence on Dimensions seems to be for the purpose of confronting, judging and chastising (mainly those of the male species), riddle me this Batman. Would you agree some people find _fat_ as being subjective as well? 

So again, you'll point out the hypocrisy of a possibly/questionably/seemingly fat person berating another because of their weight, but you find it wrong when someone points out the hypocrisy of a possibly/questionably/seemingly unattractive person making fun of someone else's looks?? 

Wow...just wow.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 7, 2010)

In my anger of reading this online, I just posted it here as an own thread, then realizing someone had made a thread from before... oh, well.

Anyway, no matter what your opinion is about Bristol's mom... this is too cheap a joke. And if she's fat... this might be the end of the world as we know it.

I had a different comment too here, but I feel like I am not going to sink at Griffin's level and say it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 7, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> military guys are generally not afraid of a nice juicy sized woman.



Military guys are generally also more likely to vote Republican. Not only did she crash, she burned as well.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Errrrrrrrrrr....since your entire existence on Dimensions seems to be for the purpose of confronting, judging and chastising (mainly those of the male species), riddle me this Batman. Would you agree some people find _fat_ as being subjective as well?
> 
> So again, you'll point out the hypocrisy of a possibly/questionably/seemingly fat person berating another because of their weight, but you find it wrong when someone points out the hypocrisy of a possibly/questionably/seemingly unattractive person making fun of someone else's looks??
> 
> Wow...just wow.



I am glad that both of your knees flew up to your forehead. And, psssst, I am actually one of those chastising women who speak up when other women, and men, label ' Men ' as _______. It's true. So, as the kids say...............fail.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 7, 2010)

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Size Acceptance is not just plus sized people. It also covers people that are super skinny like the Olsens. Perhaps she has a problem with her own body and it is reflected in her comedy?



yeah i think so. she started nipping and tucking all over the place. she was really pretty cute without all of that. i think she looked better before she started tweaking herself. it seems like hollywood warped her. either that or she is following in the footsteps of Joan Rivers.


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2010)

loveembig said:


> Not to be too vile here but personally I think she is about as attractive as a freaking gorgon and has a lot of dare I say balls ragging on anyones appearance in anyway shape or form.


care to post a picture?

of yourself.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 7, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> yeah i think so. she started nipping and tucking all over the place. she was really pretty cute without all of that. i think she looked better before she started tweaking herself. it seems like hollywood warped her. either that or she is following in the footsteps of Joan Rivers.


.....who also hates her body......

Besides the usual clowns who make fun of everybody, IMO there is a certain vicious tone taken by people who have body-image issues. 

I think of fat comedians like Gabe Igleasias and Ralphie May who while making fun of fat people identify with and are proud of their size as opposed to Rivers who made a lot of money ridiculing Liz Taylor specifically and actually taking credit when Liz lost weight citing that humiliation was a great motivator (if true, no one would be fat but that's another thread) again, pointing back to Rivers issues with her own body, humiliation, shame, disgust and feeling unloved and unwanted. 

There's also a huge (sorry) difference between saying someone is fat and saying that fat is disgusting, IMO.

In the end, it still doesn't change how I feel about myself.


----------



## loveembig (Dec 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I know!! Why can't only the young and gawjus people do the ragging!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, really.


----------



## loveembig (Dec 7, 2010)

Jes said:


> care to post a picture?
> 
> of yourself.



And that will prove exactly.what? 
Its not going to change the fact that I think Griffin looks like Mr. Ed and that she has no business making fun of someones appearance.

And while we are at it lets be honest here. The only reason a clown like Griffin is even mentioning Bristol Palin is because of whose offspring she happens to be. It has nothing to do with how fat she is and everything to do with misplaced political commentary thinly disguised as comedy.


----------



## Aswani (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, she just won Inside Edition's (or some celeb tabloid show) Most Age-Defiant Celebrity Award. The fact that she's wearing less and less clothes and hanging out with Paris Hilton suggests her IQ lowered along side her Body Mass Index.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 7, 2010)

pix or gtfo


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2010)

loveembig said:


> And that will prove exactly.what?
> Its not going to change the fact that I think Griffin looks like Mr. Ed and that she has no business making fun of someones appearance.



Maybe not, but it will put to rest the question of whether you have any "business" making fun of how someone else looks. 

*waiting*


I would never ever justify Kathy Griffin's so called "humor" because I don't think she's funny at all. I think she's a neurotic, grasping bitch who will say or do anything it takes to be in the public spotlight. And her looks have absolutely nothing to do with that. But does that make it okay to call her ugly? On a size acceptance forum, in a thread titled "Size acceptance?"

Making fun of people because of how they look is a cheap shot. Not unlike some of the cheap shots made by certain people in this thread.


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with what people have beens saying about certain comedians poking fun at the size of celebrities. I agree, at some point, there is a line that needs to be drawn.

But...

Who is going to draw a line for all the people who take influence from rude and offensive comedians? There are going to be kids at schools, people at jobs, people anywhere who are going to poke fun of fat people. It's just the way it is. We need to aim our anger less at the celebrities saying the jokes, but the influence that they have: the media.

The media needs to be more open for fat acceptance.

Now, discuss.


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thirty five years ago they told jokes on TV and in movies where homosexuals were the object of the joke. Fifty five years ago they told jokes where African-Americans were the subject of the humor.

Fortunately today such humor is not permitted. Society looks down upon those that still practice that humor. So why is humor about a person's size permitted? This is a size acceptance site, but some people are half defending Kathy Griffin. I just don't understand.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 8, 2010)

OK, I am pretty sure there is an agenda here that isn't totally one of concern.  And, yes, I am still in the camp that what was said wasn't cool...and I have laughed watching Griffin's show on Bravo. She certainly has her funny moments.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2010)

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Thirty five years ago they told jokes on TV and in movies where homosexuals were the object of the joke. Fifty five years ago they told jokes where African-Americans were the subject of the humor.
> 
> Fortunately today such humor is not permitted. Society looks down upon those that still practice that humor. So why is humor about a person's size permitted? This is a size acceptance site, but some people are half defending Kathy Griffin. I just don't understand.



Well Kathy Griffin is going to have her supporters - but, this isn't the first time that one of her jokes bombed...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2010)

Kathy Griffin has a face like ten miles of bad road. She is ugly as hell.

Bristol looks so much cuter than her, and she is natural, unlike Griffin who has been in for her 100, 000 km service at her plastic surgeons office.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2010)

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Thirty five years ago they told jokes on TV and in movies where homosexuals were the object of the joke. Fifty five years ago they told jokes where African-Americans were the subject of the humor.
> 
> Fortunately today such humor is not permitted. Society looks down upon those that still practice that humor. So why is humor about a person's size permitted? This is a size acceptance site, but some people are half defending Kathy Griffin. I just don't understand.



I just think it's funny that people dog her for making fun of Bristol's size (a cruel act), and yet they make nasty comments about her appearance (another cruel act). It's bad enough when men do it. But when women do it to other women, it particularly bothers me. Especially when those women claim to have been victims of teasing and supposedly know all too well how much it hurts to be on the receiving end.

You'd think they would know better. 

And no, I'd never defend Kathy Griffin. What I am (trying to) defend is courtesy and the idea that we shouldn't judge people about how they look on a site that claims to be against the judgment of people based on an aspect of their physical appearance. I know, strange concept, pretty subtle, hard to understand. Apparently.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Dec 8, 2010)

Well said. Personally I think if comedians need to resort to fat jokes or anything else simply for shock value, their material must be pretty thin. Much of her act is also just to rile people, so the best reaction is not to go to her shows or buy her videos. Money talks even if it walks.


Miss Vickie said:


> I just think it's funny that people dog her for making fun of Bristol's size (a cruel act), and yet they make nasty comments about her appearance (another cruel act). It's bad enough when men do it. But when women do it to other women, it particularly bothers me. Especially when those women claim to have been victims of teasing and supposedly know all too well how much it hurts to be on the receiving end.
> 
> You'd think they would know better.
> 
> And no, I'd never defend Kathy Griffin. What I am (trying to) defend is courtesy and the idea that we shouldn't judge people about how they look on a site that claims to be against the judgment of people based on an aspect of their physical appearance. I know, strange concept, pretty subtle, hard to understand. Apparently.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think that Kathy Griffin is quite attractive, actually. I love her fiery hair and her gorgeous, sparkling blue eyes. Doesn't mean that I don't think she's a doucherag for some of the comments she's made, but ... beauty is rather subjective, isn't it? 

I think it defeats the purpose of rushing to someone's defense when you use the exact same argument against the "bad guy" that he/she is using on the subject of your defense. She made some catty, nasty remarks about Bristol's appearance. For those of you who are concerned about that, why is it OK to take a jab at Kathy's? Is it just that she called Bristol fat? Would it have been better, had she called her ugly, instead?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 8, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just think it's funny that people dog her for making fun of Bristol's size (a cruel act), and yet they make nasty comments about her appearance (another cruel act). It's bad enough when men do it. But when women do it to other women, it particularly bothers me. Especially when those women claim to have been victims of teasing and supposedly know all too well how much it hurts to be on the receiving end.
> 
> You'd think they would know better.
> 
> And no, I'd never defend Kathy Griffin. What I am (trying to) defend is courtesy and the idea that we shouldn't judge people about how they look on a site that claims to be against the judgment of people based on an aspect of their physical appearance. I know, strange concept, pretty subtle, hard to understand. Apparently.



Agreed 100%. For people who know the sting of physical insults (or want to date people who do), I find it really unsettling and off-putting when they fling them at someone else. Of course it happens, there are superficial a-holes of all types...but I still do think certain people should know better. (I know, I live in a fantasy land.)


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 8, 2010)

i'm in the small camp that finds Kathy Griffin's comedy hilarious.
that's all i have to say on this subject.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 8, 2010)

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Thirty five years ago they told jokes on TV and in movies where homosexuals were the object of the joke. Fifty five years ago they told jokes where African-Americans were the subject of the humor.



Considering the source this post could be the cover story of _Irony Monthly_.

And if anyone misses 35 or 55 years ago there's always a seat at the Hyde Park table.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2010)

Boo Hoo. Griffin is putting it out there, so she should expect it back. She is also a public figure who gets paid a lot, so my heart is not bleeding for her.

I on the other hand am not a public figure, and I am also not slamming another woman regarding her weight.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Boo Hoo. Griffin is putting it out there, so she should expect it back. She is also a public figure who gets paid a lot, so my heart is not bleeding for her.
> 
> I on the other hand am not a public figure, and I am also not slamming another woman regarding her weight.



Rich or poor, famous or not, she is a woman underneath the public persona. Shame on any woman who perpetuates that kind of body hatred on another woman. It's emotional violence, in my opinion, and has no place in an even remotely evolved society.

I don't care what she says about other people -- that doesn't give any one the right to victimize her by talking shit about her body.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> Rich or poor, famous or not, she is a woman underneath the public persona. Shame on any woman who perpetuates that kind of body hatred on another woman. It's emotional violence, in my opinion, and has no place in an even remotely evolved society.
> 
> I don't care what she says about other people -- that doesn't give any one the right to victimize her by talking shit about her body.



Sorry but I have my fat girls backs. Talk shit about us, and expect it back in return.

Bristol Palin is not even fat.


If Griffin cant take it, she should not dish it out.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Sorry but I have my fat girls backs. Talk shit about us, and expect it back in return.
> 
> Bristol Palin is not even fat.
> 
> If Griffin cant take it, she should not dish it out.



That kind of response doesn't seem to actually do anything to make things better, though. It just continues the never-ending cycle of meanness. I'm all for supporting fat women (or non-fat women called fat, in this case), but this kind of "support" doesn't seem actually helpful to me...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> That kind of response doesn't seem to actually do anything to make things better, though. It just continues the never-ending cycle of meanness. I'm all for supporting fat women (or non-fat women called fat, in this case), but this kind of "support" doesn't seem actually helpful to me...



Oh well, she wants to bring the meanness, we shall fire back.

What I can't believe is people actually defending that asshole.

Griffin obviously does not have a mirror at her place.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats for the posters who decide to make fun of Kathy's physical appearance. You're exactly what the size acceptance movement needs.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Congrats for the posters who decide to make fun of Kathy's physical appearance. You're exactly what the size acceptance movement needs.



Gimme a break. 

Like I said, if she wants to bring it, she had better be prepared to suck it up.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Oh well, she wants to bring the meanness, we shall fire back.
> 
> What I can't believe is people actually defending that asshole.
> 
> Griffin obviously does not have a mirror at her place.




i agree,alot of people can dish it out and can't take it.i think Bristol is quite beautiful actually.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2010)

This has got nothing to do with the " Size acceptance movement". It has to do with one asshole thinking she can pay out on another person.

There are not always Pollyanna type feel good endings to every situation.

The woman wants to be a jerk, she can expect to be served up a lovely platter of fuck you in return.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> This has got nothing to do with the " Size acceptance movement". It has to do with one asshole thinking she can pay out on another person.
> 
> There are not always Pollyanna type feel good endings to every situation.
> 
> The woman wants to be a jerk, she can expect to be served up a lovely platter of fuck you in return.



Well. I guess that about says it all, doesn't it?

Oh and here's your... erm.... sign (thanks to Bill Engvall).


----------



## Jes (Dec 10, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm in the small camp that finds Kathy Griffin's comedy hilarious.
> that's all i have to say on this subject.


I love her. And, in fact, our senses of humor (zany, outrageous, and self-deprecating) are very similar. Humor can be regional and her family and mine are from the same area of Chicago (South side represent!). 
Yes, she's bombastic. Some people like, and can handle that, and some people don't and can't. And everyone is entitled to his or her sense of humor. But when your reaction to someone's negative comment on someone's appearance is to ... make a negative comment on someone's appearance, you look like a troubled moron.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 10, 2010)

I love how two other threads on the same page are "How compassionate are we?" (I think we have the answer) and "Who taught you to hate your body?"

Ah, the irony! :doh:


----------



## HereticFA (Dec 13, 2010)

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Will some Hollywood celebrities ever get it?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-kathy-griffin-fat-jokes-precious/?test=faces
> 
> To belittle someone due to their weight seems so wrong.


To understand the present, you only need to understand the past:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...pckkSWdpkxBu9fgTw?docId=N0057611291905202132A


----------



## Aswani (Dec 13, 2010)

Again, I think many here are missing the point--or, more so, the irony and hypocrisy-- of someone who clearly doesn't have what our society (and this entire planet) considers a classically attractive face is making disparaging remarks about another person's looks. Kathy's features ARE 100% relevant to this thread. If a fat comedian were saying these things about Bristol, most of us would be pointing out the hypocrcrisy. If Kathy were slamming someone about their politics, no one would bring up her looks--because they are not relevant in such a discussion.

I don't know why that's so difficult to understand, unless we just have a craving to chastise others here.


----------



## Aswani (Dec 13, 2010)

And also, do you think this very same crowd of soldiers that booed Griffin's comments about Bristol's weight would have booed her about slamming someone else's weight? Comedians (and talk show hosts) had been having a field day making fun of Oprah, Kirsty Alley-- and even Jessica Simpson's weight gains. Do you think that particular crowd is a bit protective of the name Palin? Is our OP a bit protective of that name, too? He rarely strays from Hyde Park to discuss issues of size acceptance, but the particular piece of fat bigotry seems to have struck a nerve with him.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 13, 2010)

Aswani said:


> And also, do you think this very same crowd of soldiers that booed Griffin's comments about Bristol's weight would have booed her about slamming someone else's weight? Comedians (and talk show hosts) had been having a field day making fun of Oprah, Kirsty Alley-- and even Jessica Simpson's weight gains. Do you think that particular crowd is a bit protective of the name Palin? Is our OP a bit protective of that name, too? He rarely strays from Hyde Park to discuss issues of size acceptance, but the particular piece of fat bigotry seems to have struck a nerve with him.



i think you are right about the Palin connection especially with all of the anti fat stuff spewed by people like Glen Beck etc... its as though there needs to be proof that somehow supporting the ravenous right means you're not supporting a lot of obvious and vocal anti fat prejudice--but unfortunately you are.


----------



## Aswani (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep, thanks to Bristol Palin and this crowd of U.S. Soldiers, the world has realized something--making fun of someone's weight is WRONG!!!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 14, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Again, I think many here are missing the point--or, more so, the irony and hypocrisy-- of someone who clearly doesn't have what our society (and this entire planet) considers a classically attractive face is making disparaging remarks about another person's looks.



Actually, a lot of people think she's really attractive, and much has been made of how hot she looks in a bikini. She's not my cuppa tea, obviously, but I disagree with you about the relevance of her appearance to this thread. I don't care if she's beautiful or ugly, tall or short, fat or thin, with a hooked nose, warty face, or acne scars -- I think we do women in general a disservice when we,_ especially as women_, make snarky comments about another woman's looks. Regardless of my political beliefs, I think that she said about Bristol was wrong. Regardless of my feelings about how she looks, what has been said about _her_ is wrong. 

I don't say that to "chastise" but it's a standard I've set for myself for some years and don't expect to change it. The very thing that makes me so passionate about size acceptance, also makes me passionate about how women are judged by their appearance. To me they're one and the same. The same bullshit beauty standards that allow women like Kathy Griffith to get away with dissing Bristol shouldn't be used to slam her. Why not slam her for being unkind, or ignorant, or obnoxious? She's left herself wide open for those attacks, and yet those who are too lazy take the easy way out and diss her looks. Aren't we better than that?



> I don't know why that's so difficult to understand, unless we just have a craving to chastise others here.



Word.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Dec 17, 2010)

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/12/13/carnie-wilson-im-fat/
Carnie Wilson has found personal acceptance. Will the Size Acceptance movement welcome back it's prodigal daughter?


----------



## Aswani (Dec 17, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> Actually, a lot of people think she's really attractive, and much has been made of how hot she looks in a bikini.
> .



I do understand and admire your theory that all God's children are beautiful.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 17, 2010)

Aswani said:


> I do understand and admire your theory that all God's children are beautiful.



I'm pretty sure I didn't actually say that, but if it makes you feel better to think I did, then more power to you. It's a lovely sentiment, anyway, and why not try to see something of goodness and beauty within people, even when they're acting their ugliest?


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gendo Ikari said:


> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/12/13/carnie-wilson-im-fat/
> Carnie Wilson has found personal acceptance. Will the Size Acceptance movement welcome back it's prodigal daughter?



To me the concept of size acceptance is similar to the political movement known as the Tea Party. There is no official organization and there is no membership requirements. It is more of a philosophy. The idea that people can not and should not have a value based on a number on a scale. Even when she lost the weight her value as a person never changed. It is not like becoming a traitor to your country!

People in the Size Acceptance movement expect the society at large will respect and value them as a member of that society no matter their size. To be true to that idea, people that believe in Size Acceptance must also respect people that are smaller or even skinny. That also includes people that change in size.

To me it comes down to respect. If she can respect herself and then respect others, there is no reason others should not respect her.


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (Dec 17, 2010)

Aswani said:


> And also, do you think this very same crowd of soldiers that booed Griffin's comments about Bristol's weight would have booed her about slamming someone else's weight? Comedians (and talk show hosts) had been having a field day making fun of Oprah, Kirsty Alley-- and even Jessica Simpson's weight gains. Do you think that particular crowd is a bit protective of the name Palin? Is our OP a bit protective of that name, too? He rarely strays from Hyde Park to discuss issues of size acceptance, but the particular piece of fat bigotry seems to have struck a nerve with him.



You statement is true only up to a point. The only reason Bristol Palin was a contestant was because of her mother's name. If her mother was still the governor of Alaska and never ran for Vice-President then she would have never been on that show.

It would be similar to Chelsea Clinton being a contestant on DWTS. If her father was only a former governor of Arkansas and her mother was a lawyer for the Children' Defense Fund, then she would never be considered for that show.

If Chelsea Clinton was a contestant on DWTS, I can only expect that attack on her by Kathy Griffith would bring the same response. The political lives of her parents should have no bearing at all. The same applies to Bristol Palin.


----------

